# Differential Number Unique?



## malachite (Nov 10, 2020)

I am looking to buy a car with a differential stamped with "9792977." Browsing the forums another member has a question about a diff stamped with this exact number. Is this a unique serial number? Does that mean this member owned the car I am looking at some point?


----------



## malachite (Nov 10, 2020)

Nevermind I used Google. Not unique. I thought that'd be too perfect.


----------

